# Best popper color



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Does anyone have a favorite popper color, kiser lake to be more specific.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

I think black is tough to beat for top water. If the sun is out all they can see is the silhouette anyhow.


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Even for clear water?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Popper color is really irrelevant...when fish are hitting topwater its because of the commotion thats made on the surface...I've caught fish on numerous colors...my opinion is that it doesnt narrow to a specific color...most of mine are either orange or white bellies...but all of them will catch fish...


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> Popper color is really irrelevant...when fish are hitting topwater its because of the commotion thats made on the surface...I've caught fish on numerous colors...my opinion is that it doesnt narrow to a specific color...



Really, ok good cause the only poppers I have are white



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> Popper color is really irrelevant...when fish are hitting topwater its because of the commotion thats made on the surface...I've caught fish on numerous colors...my opinion is that it doesnt narrow to a specific color...most of mine are either orange or white bellies...but all of them will catch fish...



Would you recommend poppers for kiser lake if you fish there


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Personally I have never fished Kiser...but I'm sure early morning and evening should provide a top water bite...cast around structure/along rocks or a shallow flat...


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> Personally I have never fished Kiser...but I'm sure early morning and evening should provide a top water bite...cast around structure/along rocks or a shallow flat...



Ok, thanks, appreciate it .



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I've been doing well on big topwaters lately, honestly the bigger the better. The 5" Mirrolure Topdog has been killer, basically a Zara Spook with a giant lead ball inside that "clacks" back and forth when you work the lure...Deadly.

http://www.basspro.com/MirrOlure-Top-Dog/product/16975/


----------

